# IL 09 Lease



## Greimer (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking to lease small trac of land in Southern IL for father ans son.  If you know of any or where to look it would be appreciated...


----------



## Greimer (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 18, 2008)

Google Illinois deer hunting lease and you'll find some pretty fair websites that should help. I'm looking into the same thing if not next year then definitely the next. If I remember correctly you can get 100 or acres or so for something like 1000-1500 per member if I understood correctly, don't quote me. Hope this helps and let me know if you have any luck!


----------



## jobren4 (Nov 25, 2008)

Might be able to help you out.Are you looking for archery only?Have a couple of small farms.                      Thanks,John


----------



## Greimer (Dec 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## askelton (Dec 1, 2008)

pm if u can the farms details i would like to talk about if want to if not thts fine


----------



## Greimer (Dec 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Greimer (Dec 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Resq12 (Dec 9, 2008)

I own a small tract 38 acres that is wooded surrounded by soybeans and a river it is full of deer.  What do you propose?


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 9, 2008)

If you need another paid person to help you and you check it out and its good i would be interested.


----------



## Greimer (Dec 12, 2008)

If I find something bigger than My dad and I can handle then I will post it on Woody's.


----------



## jusjam89 (Dec 12, 2008)

*illinois lease*



Greimer said:


> Looking to lease small trac of land in Southern IL for father ans son.  If you know of any or where to look it would be appreciated...



Check out www.basecampleasing.com. Jim Owen


----------



## Greimer (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks... I have been to Basecamp, but they haven't updated there IL leases for the past couple of months.  I think all the websites will change after the first of the year.


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Greimer (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------

